# crust plzzzzz!



## Pixie Walden

Ive been really into doomy crustiness fora few years, im geting really burnt out on dystopia, nausea, ect ect ect , some plz let me know about some lesser known bands that are thrash, crust, metal , doom ect


----------



## Cristian

Pentagram is some sick doom
also Stone Bunny is like pre pentagram (also doom)
you can also listen to Contravene (some crust persay)
Antischism is also some sick crust, idk if you've looked them up..
hope these help!


----------



## nvasv

Nux Vomica (also Wake up on fire)
Cop on Fire (also Down to agony)
Ekkaia
Thou (highly recommend)


----------



## Pixie Walden

cool thnx ive been listening to a good band called Leper , for the past few days very trashy crust


----------



## Cristian

Yeah Leper is sick also


----------



## bryanpaul

Leper is the shit... i like their ska-punk-crusty stuff more than the straight crust.....but yeah......
@cristian...pentagram is more along the lines of black sabbath and such than "doom"..to me....stiill goood shit

i been diggin "From the cradle to the rave" lately...... crusty electronicky music


----------



## Stimp muffin




----------



## Taylor

i consider pentagram old doom metal or nwobhm, i love that shit stuff like
pagan altar,witchcraft, the sword, etc.
winter
grief
ictus and i have to second ekkaia again that shits sick
uuumm... iskra
attrocious madness
martyrdod
i dont know how you prefer to categorize bands, some people have different opinions on genres (its really funny to see them argue abbout it on youtube) but heres a few more noothgrush, godflesh, effigy,axegrinder, kegcharge, oroku...bolthrower, sanctum, ippur, concrete sox, vitamin x, dissent, charles bronson, anti sect, deathmold, cluster bomb unit, fuck i dont know but heres a little of everything


----------



## Pixie Walden

bryanpaul said:


> Leper is the shit... i like their ska-punk-crusty stuff more than the straight crust.....but yeah......
> @cristian...pentagram is more along the lines of black sabbath and such than "doom"..to me....stiill goood shit
> 
> i been diggin "From the cradle to the rave" lately...... crusty electronicky music


from the craddle to the rave sounds like its going to b hit or miss, i dig the experimental electroness though, ill let u know wht i think


----------



## luciferchrist

I like Depressive shit. Like Ash borer, and like....laudanum.....Thou.....Shit like that,


----------



## luciferchrist

Also, check out the band Daughters. I love that fucking band


----------



## nvasv

also if you haven't heard of them
Fall of Efrafa (very melodic crust)
Downfall of Gaia (dark crust)
Oroku
and everyone should listen to His Hero Is Gone..
and if you enjoy atmospheric black metal; Wolves in the Throne Room or Altar of Plagues


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Municipal Waste. Thrash.?.


----------



## Pixie Walden

DisgustinDustin said:


> Municipal Waste. Thrash.?.


i love them but ive been listening to them for years, going to c municipal waste and gwar soon


----------



## Pixie Walden

nvasv said:


> also if you haven't heard of them
> Fall of Efrafa (very melodic crust)
> Downfall of Gaia (dark crust)
> Oroku
> and everyone should listen to His Hero Is Gone..
> and if you enjoy atmospheric black metal; Wolves in the Throne Room or Altar of Plagues


i lovvvveee fall of efara! so good, im listening to downfall of gaia right now and they r similar


----------



## Pixie Walden

Pixie Walden said:


> i lovvvveee fall of efara! so good, im listening to downfall of gaia right now and they r similar


have u ever seen the movie watership down? the fall of efrefa gets a lot of there ideas from this movie, it about talking bunnies , full of social undertones


----------



## nvasv

yes I have seen the movie. Fall of Efrafa was the reason why I watched it. haha. I really enjoy listening to drone-atmospheric crust/black metal. I honestly want to keep naming bands but I'm sure that would be overload and you would be overwhelmed. haha.


----------



## exstinksean

i play drums in a crust/hardcore band called repetitions. we just finished recording our first album, and its up for free download here http://www.facebook.com/repetitionsband?sk=app_2405167945

check it out, lemme know waht y'all think 
cheers!


----------



## CXR1037

crust is dumb, LISTEN TO POWERVIOLENCE!

cxR - crossed out


----------



## zephyrmothafucka

Pixie Walden said:


> i love them but ive been listening to them for years, going to c municipal waste and gwar soon


dude imma be at that show but more for ghoul and municipal waste i dont care about gwar


----------



## Kamera

http://www.reverbnation.com/hcxhcterrorist

heres a grindcore band i was in for a few months yall might like were from up in humboldt county


----------



## Pixie Walden

eh i must disagree, i know a lot of ppl are on the fence about gwars music (i am not one of those ppl) but their shows are soooo much fun.


----------



## zephyrmothafucka

Pixie Walden said:


> eh i must disagree, i know a lot of ppl are on the fence about gwars music (i am not one of those ppl) but their shows are soooo much fun.


never been to one, but i have been to several ghoul shows..and had fake blood on my shit for days


----------



## Tadaa

for all you guys that like Thou.

check out Amen Ra. Belgian sludgecore band.. less dirty sound than Thou, more spun out.. just amazing band
they toured with Zoroaster on the eastcoast in the usa and canada few year ago. toured with Neurosis around europe.. 
http://www.myspace.com/amenra
http://www.churchofra.com/ http://www.ritualofra.com/


----------



## hobogestapo

gallhammer... anybody? check our stonerrobixxx.blogspot


----------



## slurricane

hellbastard, sea of deprivation, autopsy, purple mercy, carcass, 1905, ordination of aaron, asschapel, sore throat, s.o.b, rot, yaphet kotto, massgrave, stormcrow, glycine max, a-solution, plutocracy, kylesa, the iconoclast, age, yacopsae (may have spelled that wrong), mankind?, iskra, iron lung


----------



## Pixie Walden

zephyrmothafucka said:


> never been to one, but i have been to several ghoul shows..and had fake blood on my shit for days


yeh its just like that, i myself enjoy when the cut the heads off of giant puppets made to look like celebrities or whatnot


----------



## luciferchrist

I like AHAB. They are like fall of efrafa but moby dick instead of watership down


----------



## Raging Bird

His Hero Is Gone
Pig Destroyer
Dropdead


----------



## Moldy Dixie

Neurosis is a great band, but i s'pose youve heard of them, for crust, look up They Eat Their Own God (better live than in studio), Occultist (they mix crossover and crust), Food, Clothes, Shelter (theyre just good guys, Ive spanged with their drummer), and Lago (blackened crust, if ya can find the right lago, theyre from russia). St. Vitus is a great doom band, as well as Electric Wizard, Sleep, Acid Bath, Candlemass, Ahab, Woods Of Ypres, Om, Bongripper, Fistula, Cough, Weedeater, and Hank 3's Attention Deficit Domination album. for sludge, go EYEHATEGOD or Buzz*oven, for something a little different, go Sunn O)))


----------



## Moldy Dixie

and for thrash, I could go on for days, try Destruction, Sadistic Ritual, M.O.D., Evildead, Sacred Reich, Bonded By Blood, Witchaven, Razormaze, Death Angel, Dark Angel, Cryptic Slaughter, Warbringer, Artillery, Evile, Nuclear Assault, Exumer, Toxik, Havok, Toxic Holocaust, Tankard, Annihilator, etc etc... also, saw Ghoul in a basement with Occultist, it was fucking sick, smoked a j with Cremator afterwards


----------



## Alex the Weaver

There's an amazing all indigenous epic blackened crust ska band from Arizona called Let The World Die, http://lettheworlddie.bandcamp.com that might be playing all their spin off Towradis, http://towardis.bandcamp.com, material also as Hell Collapse by now. They are a large part of the reason I first came to Flag last year!

ALSO: La Armada, http://myspace.com/larmada, is amazing and my run away favorite Chicago punk band (they're actually from Santiago, but you know...). They've played Apocalyptic Crust Fest which if you haven't been to, should be a good place to follow up at.

Plus have you seen the Red and Black Metal videos on the youtube?  is the first one.

Were you in Tucson in April? I met a Traveler kid named Pixie on Fourth Ave. then. Either way... I hope you dig these links! If you dig them, there's a lot more I can recommend.


----------



## Blackout

thulsa doom
whitch hunt
antisect
muguda grind
i dont know if you like folky punk but daze N days are good there my frinds from h town


----------



## bryanpaul

Blackout said:


> thulsa doom
> whitch hunt
> antisect
> muguda grind
> i dont know if you like folky punk but daze N days are good there my frinds from h town


fuck yeah days n daze.......... luh dat shit......also, everyone hates on houston but i love that city.....fer real.........oh wait this is a crust thread.....ok here ya go


----------



## Blackout

fuck yeah bro i was chillen with marisa and jessie for awile at the parents house they housed me up my old road dog keanon was playing spoons with them for awile


----------



## Mankini




----------

